# WIEGHT! CHEATING?



## MCarbon (Sep 2, 2009)

I WAS WONDERING I REMEMBER BACK IN THE DAY 1 OF NY HOMEBOYZ PUT LEAD BLOCKS IN HIS TRUNK & IN THE DECK LID ALSO FOR THREE WHEEL N HOPPING IS THIS CHEATING?SHOULD I DO THIS ?WHY OR WHY NOT HIT ME UP FELLAZ


----------



## P-TOWNBUTCHER (Nov 30, 2007)

just cuz you got a little extra wieght in da' back, 
don't meen yer a cheater .........................................................................































































:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MCarbon (Sep 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by P-TOWNBUTCHER_@May 29 2010, 02:39 PM~17642374
> *just cuz you got a little extra wieght in da' back,
> don't meen yer a cheater .........................................................................
> 
> ...


 :wow: THATS TO MUCH ! I WAS THINKING A LITTLE LESS!


----------



## P-TOWNBUTCHER (Nov 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MCarbon_@May 29 2010, 01:48 PM~17642416
> *:wow: THATS TO MUCH ! I WAS THINKING A LITTLE LESS!
> *



i'm just sayin' homie,
there's i fine line between just enuf, and just a little "toooooooooo" much !! lol. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## KINGLOWNESS (Nov 13, 2002)

Remember lead is not the only way to add weight.


----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by P-TOWNBUTCHER_@May 29 2010, 02:39 PM~17642374
> *just cuz you got a little extra wieght in da' back,
> don't meen yer a cheater .........................................................................
> 
> ...




:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

IMO

distribute the weight you have to use in materials and equipment instead of outting in more extra weight in your frame rails to weigh it down


----------



## LacN_Thru (Jun 22, 2004)

Its cheating when you hop, and just plain ghetto to use to 3 wheel :uh:


----------



## RICH-E-RICH (Mar 20, 2010)

:biggrin:


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

SHIT LIKE THE HOMIE FROM TRUUCHA SAID: IF YOU AINT GOT NO WEIGHT IN THE TRUNK, BETTER GO GET YOU SOME NUCKA!!"


----------



## whatever (Mar 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LacN_Thru_@May 29 2010, 05:04 PM~17643147
> *Its cheating when you hop, and just plain ghetto to use to 3 wheel :uh:
> *


X2 thats mad gay no ****


----------



## AndrewH (Dec 12, 2002)

I only wanted to use 8 batts in my blazer, but I'm wanting to play around with the ride until its hitting 'better than average' inches compaired to most 8 batt setups. So aside from building a totally legit setup, front to back, top to bottom, I used 1"2x" solid stock for my racks sub frame and batt tiedown instead of 3/16" wall tubing. So I might have the weight of a 10 batt setup, I'm not sure exacly how much more 16 foot of solid stock weighs compaired to tubing,but its little enough that I dont feel guilty about it, especially since I have a full wrap all the way to the radiator,and the rear end of these blazers are 2 feet shorter than a g-body,the rear of the batt touches the tailgate, and the front touches the wheel well, its hard to get these things to swang, I know P-town feels me on this!

So like it was said, just use good judgement on whats cool, and whats gonna make you a floater


----------



## MCarbon (Sep 2, 2009)

I LIKE THE SOLID STOCK IDEA BUT WHAT ELSE BESIDES LEAD?


----------



## AndrewH (Dec 12, 2002)

I had sandbags and cut up weights in a cutlass once..

sand is heavy when its soaked in oil :twak:


----------



## RICKLOCS82CUTDOG (May 23, 2010)

HEY HOMEBOY BLAZERS HOP TOO. DON'T GIVE UP MY HOMIES BLAZER DOES LIKE 60 70 INCHES HE HAS BROKEN THAT THING SO MANY TIMES.AND HE STILL HAS THAT SHIT BANGING


----------



## RICKLOCS82CUTDOG (May 23, 2010)

1 INCH THICK METAL PLATES THATS WHAT I SEEN ON CARS


----------



## BIG STUART~GT (Jun 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RICKLOCS82CUTDOG_@May 29 2010, 06:09 PM~17643435
> *1 INCH THICK METAL PLATES THATS WHAT I SEEN ON CARS
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## CadilacSmiff (Aug 9, 2005)

All gate, no weight :nono:


----------



## P-TOWNBUTCHER (Nov 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by AndrewH_@May 29 2010, 04:38 PM~17643301
> *I only wanted to use 8 batts in my blazer, but I'm wanting to play around with the ride until its hitting 'better than average' inches compaired to most 8 batt setups. So aside from building a totally legit setup, front to back, top to bottom, I used 1"2x" solid stock for my racks sub frame and batt tiedown instead of 3/16" wall tubing. So I might have the weight of a 10 batt setup, I'm not sure exacly how much more 16 foot of solid stock weighs compaired to tubing,but its little enough that I dont feel guilty about it, especially since I have a full wrap all the way to the radiator,and the rear end of these blazers are 2 feet shorter than a g-body,the rear of the batt touches the tailgate, and the front touches the wheel well, its hard to get these things to swang, I know P-town feels me on this!
> So like it was said, just use good judgement on whats cool, and whats gonna make you a floater
> *


 it is obvious to everyone who is wieghted, and who ain't !! 

if your shitbox hovers at 3ft. , well ................ ....................... :uh: :uh: :uh: 


but if your shitbox can pass L.R.M. tech. inspection, "then it's all good" !!!   

if you can do this, you'll not have a thing to worry about !! :0 :0 :biggrin:  

"check the rule book" , then you'll know what's acceptable !


----------



## P-TOWNBUTCHER (Nov 30, 2007)

"F.Y.I." mine don't pass anymore, 
it's because i have 10battery's, and a cheater shackle, :wow: :wow: :wow: 

<span style=\'font-family:Optima\'>_ "I CAN KEEP IT REAL" !! _</span> :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 

well, a little bit ! :happysad: :happysad: :happysad:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by P-TOWNBUTCHER_@May 29 2010, 03:53 PM~17642741
> *i'm just sayin' homie,
> there's i fine line between just enuf, and just a little "toooooooooo" much !! lol.  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


:0 :0 :0 :biggrin: poor lil f-150 thinks the later LOL :biggrin:


----------



## P-TOWNBUTCHER (Nov 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@May 29 2010, 06:06 PM~17643641
> *:0  :0  :0  :biggrin: poor lil f-150 thinks the later LOL  :biggrin:
> *



pics, or it didn't happen :wow:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by P-TOWNBUTCHER_@May 29 2010, 07:09 PM~17643655
> *pics, or it didn't happen  :wow:
> *


 :biggrin:







:biggrin:


----------



## P-TOWNBUTCHER (Nov 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@May 29 2010, 06:20 PM~17643700
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



looks good to me, just the point i was trying to make !! 


" juuuuuuuuuuuuuust, enuf " :0 :0 :cheesy: :cheesy: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## hydryan (Feb 11, 2002)

sup fellow blazer rider...lol

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: hydryan, P-TOWNBUTCHER


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AndrewH_@May 29 2010, 05:38 PM~17643301
> *I only wanted to use 8 batts in my blazer, but I'm wanting to play around with the ride until its hitting 'better than average' inches compaired to most 8 batt setups. So aside from building a totally legit setup, front to back, top to bottom, I used 1"2x" solid stock for my racks sub frame and batt tiedown instead of 3/16" wall tubing. So I might have the weight of a 10 batt setup, I'm not sure exacly how much more 16 foot of solid stock weighs compaired to tubing,but its little enough that I dont feel guilty about it, especially since I have a full wrap all the way to the radiator,and the rear end of these blazers are 2 feet shorter than a g-body,the rear of the batt touches the tailgate, and the front touches the wheel well, its hard to get these things to swang, I know P-town feels me on this!
> 
> So like it was said, just use good judgement on whats cool, and whats gonna make you a floater
> *


Its not that hard to get a blazer to hop.......depending on the inches u wanna hit. yes they are shorter in the ass, but you can elevate the batts higher in the back than a gbody w a trunk, which still gives u leverage.


----------



## P-TOWNBUTCHER (Nov 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by hydryan_@May 29 2010, 07:13 PM~17643947
> *sup fellow blazer rider...lol
> 
> 3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> ...



wassup homie  

how yours commin' along ?? :biggrin:


----------



## MINT'Z (Jul 14, 2004)

more pics of that red blazer i wanna do one of those


----------



## P-TOWNBUTCHER (Nov 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MINT'Z_@May 30 2010, 06:35 AM~17646184
> *more pics of that red blazer i wanna do one of those
> *



hittup the Lowrider Blazer topic, go back like a hunnit pages
i'm all over it !   :biggrin:


----------



## P-TOWNBUTCHER (Nov 30, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## bmoregoodtimer (Mar 25, 2009)

nice blazer i had one with 14 batteries double stacked it hit 89 inches i'd like 2 find a 4dr blazer


----------



## NAPTOWNLOLO78 (Feb 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by P-TOWNBUTCHER_@May 30 2010, 09:49 AM~17646229
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## AndrewH (Dec 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@May 29 2010, 10:12 PM~17644331
> *Its not that hard to get a blazer to hop.......depending on the inches u wanna hit. yes they are shorter in the ass, but you can elevate the batts higher in the back than a gbody w a trunk, which still gives u leverage.
> *


My batt tray is 5" above the floor, noids underneith, thats the most I was willing to do. I drive this thing, I dont wanna see hydros in my rear view mirror :biggrin:

most racks are 2" or so, so its 3" higher, divided by a 45 degree hopping angle, now my batt are only 1.9 ft farther forward than in a car  


you like my math?

yeah I know they arent THAT hard to lever,but they arent feathers in the front like people say all trucks are, and have a wheelbase less than 100" when layed

Weight is just an issue of if your car hops like ass, you have too much. I dont care if you have 2tons in lead, if it didnt float or stick, i wouldnt care. I also hate cars that hop on too much coil. it just doesnt look cool. and thats what its all about now, cool points :cheesy:


----------



## SIK_9D1 (Sep 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by AndrewH_@May 30 2010, 10:48 AM~17646892
> *My batt tray is 5" above the floor, noids underneith, thats the most I was willing to do. I drive this thing, I dont wanna see hydros in my rear view mirror  :biggrin:
> 
> most racks are 2" or so, so its 3" higher, divided by a 45 degree hopping angle, now my batt are only 1.9 ft farther forward than in a car
> ...


 :thumbsup: 
Very well Said Andrew!


----------



## LOWASME (Aug 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by AndrewH_@May 29 2010, 05:38 PM~17643301
> *I only wanted to use 8 batts in my blazer, but I'm wanting to play around with the ride until its hitting 'better than average' inches compaired to most 8 batt setups. So aside from building a totally legit setup, front to back, top to bottom, I used 1"2x" solid stock for my racks sub frame and batt tiedown instead of 3/16" wall tubing. So I might have the weight of a 10 batt setup, I'm not sure exacly how much more 16 foot of solid stock weighs compaired to tubing,but its little enough that I dont feel guilty about it, especially since I have a full wrap all the way to the radiator,and the rear end of these blazers are 2 feet shorter than a g-body,the rear of the batt touches the tailgate, and the front touches the wheel well, its hard to get these things to swang, I know P-town feels me on this!
> 
> So like it was said, just use good judgement on whats cool, and whats gonna make you a floater
> *


True-I seen Andrew's Blazer when he sold me the 20'' Cylinders for my Blazer :biggrin:


----------



## P-TOWNBUTCHER (Nov 30, 2007)

View My Video

like i said, "juuuuuuuust enuff" !! :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## MCarbon (Sep 2, 2009)

MY PUSSY ASS SETUP WON'T GET OFF THE GROUND ANYWAYZ I GUESS I'M GONNA HAVE TO BUY NEW PUMPS N HOSES ONCE I DROP THIS MOTOR N FINISH WITH THIS BODY SO I'LL BE LOOKING IN FLA FOR TO NICE PUMPS IN A COUPLE OF WEEKS !


----------



## MCarbon (Sep 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by P-TOWNBUTCHER_@May 30 2010, 05:55 PM~17648737
> *View My Video
> 
> like i said, "juuuuuuuust enuff" !!  :0  :0  :0  :0
> *


THAT BLAZER IS SWEET HOW MUCH DO YOU HAVE IN YOUR SETUP?


----------



## P-TOWNBUTCHER (Nov 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MCarbon_@May 30 2010, 05:07 PM~17648804
> *THAT BLAZER IS SWEET HOW MUCH DO YOU HAVE IN YOUR SETUP?
> *



bout' 300lbs. :rimshot: :drama:

j/p :biggrin:


----------



## brian84corvette (Nov 22, 2009)

wondering if doing things like moving the stock battery from under the hood to back in the trunk would help out.

re locating existing weight to re distribute things out so more is over the rear and less is up front....

removing 50lb from up front might act the same as adding 100lb to the rear.


----------



## Level33 (Jun 19, 2004)

In the street or at a picnic doesnt matter weight or gate , There always some thing some one will complain about "Im on 12" strokes" or " i got chrome" "i got 10 batteries you got 12" " I got no piston pump" "i got a v8" when it comes down to it if you pull up on someone or if someone pulls up on you whoever is highest wins


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Level33_@May 30 2010, 08:05 PM~17649536
> *In the street or at a picnic doesnt matter  weight or gate  , There always some thing some one will complain about "Im on 12" strokes" or " i got chrome"  "i got 10 batteries you got 12" " I got no piston pump" "i got a v8"    when it comes down to it if you pull up on someone or if someone pulls up on you whoever is highest wins
> *


amen :biggrin:


----------



## RIDIN FOR LIFE (Sep 6, 2009)

dont hate the gate hate the weight


----------



## Jolleyrancher (Sep 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Level33_@May 30 2010, 07:05 PM~17649536
> *In the street or at a picnic doesnt matter  weight or gate  , There always some thing some one will complain about "Im on 12" strokes" or " i got chrome"  "i got 10 batteries you got 12" " I got no piston pump" "i got a v8"    when it comes down to it if you pull up on someone or if someone pulls up on you whoever is highest wins
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: X0


----------



## AFFILIATED MONTE (Oct 9, 2005)

:drama:


----------



## BIG STUART~GT (Jun 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Level33_@May 30 2010, 08:05 PM~17649536
> *In the street or at a picnic doesnt matter  weight or gate  , There always some thing some one will complain about "Im on 12" strokes" or " i got chrome"  "i got 10 batteries you got 12" " I got no piston pump" "i got a v8"    when it comes down to it if you pull up on someone or if someone pulls up on you whoever is highest wins
> *


 :h5:


----------



## CJAY (Jan 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Level33_@May 30 2010, 08:05 PM~17649536
> *In the street or at a picnic doesnt matter  weight or gate  , There always some thing some one will complain about "Im on 12" strokes" or " i got chrome"  "i got 10 batteries you got 12" " I got no piston pump" "i got a v8"    when it comes down to it if you pull up on someone or if someone pulls up on you whoever is highest wins
> *


 :yessad: :yessad: :yessad: :thumbsup:


----------



## kold187um (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by P-TOWNBUTCHER_@May 29 2010, 07:01 PM~17643625
> *it is obvious to everyone who is wieghted, and who ain't !!
> 
> if your shitbox hovers at 3ft. , well ................ .......................  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> ...


acceptable to who?

L.R.M. don't be out here in the streets with us. just shows. good luck even trying to compete in their hopping comp.


----------



## kold187um (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Level33_@May 30 2010, 08:05 PM~17649536
> *In the street or at a picnic doesnt matter  weight or gate  , There always some thing some one will complain about "Im on 12" strokes" or " i got chrome"  "i got 10 batteries you got 12" " I got no piston pump" "i got a v8"    when it comes down to it if you pull up on someone or if someone pulls up on you whoever is highest wins
> *


couldn't have said it any better myself :biggrin:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

We were just talking the other day about the G body that went to Vegas a few years ago that was so weighted down with lead that just driving to vegas the whole back of the car bent down to the trailer and broke from the regular road vibration :roflmao: :roflmao: back bumper was damn near on the trailer.


----------



## ANGELBOY (Sep 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Level33_@May 30 2010, 08:05 PM~17649536
> *In the street or at a picnic doesnt matter  weight or gate  , There always some thing some one will complain about "Im on 12" strokes" or " i got chrome"  "i got 10 batteries you got 12" " I got no piston pump" "i got a v8"    when it comes down to it if you pull up on someone or if someone pulls up on you whoever is highest wins
> *


*Thats what im saying!!!!!!!!!!! Who gives a fuck who has weight and who dont!!! You run ur mouth your car better back it up or "Thats your ass Mr Postman"!!!!*!


----------



## P-TOWNBUTCHER (Nov 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kold187um_@Jun 1 2010, 07:31 AM~17662929
> *acceptable to who?
> 
> L.R.M. don't be out here in the streets with us.  just shows.  good luck even trying to compete in their hopping comp.
> *



i have 3 first place, and 1 second place for the LRM truck hopp


----------



## Level33 (Jun 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CJAY_@Jun 1 2010, 07:21 AM~17662186
> *:yessad:  :yessad:  :yessad:  :thumbsup:
> *



Hey bro what happened to your 85 olds cutlass I see it says destoryed?


----------



## AndrewH (Dec 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jun 1 2010, 09:46 AM~17663032
> *We were just talking the other day about the G body that went to Vegas a few years ago that was so weighted down with lead that just driving to vegas the whole back of the car bent down to the trailer and broke from the regular road vibration  :roflmao:  :roflmao: back bumper was damn near on the trailer.
> *


the cars so hot it back bumpers before its off the trailer :roflmao:


----------



## bigcadi (Feb 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ANGELBOY_@Jun 1 2010, 09:00 AM~17663142
> *Thats what im saying!!!!!!!!!!! Who gives a fuck who has weight and who dont!!! You run ur mouth your car better back it up or "Thats your ass Mr Postman"!!!!!
> *


xxx222 :biggrin:


----------



## bigcadi (Feb 22, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Level33_@May 30 2010, 08:05 PM~17649536
> *In the street or at a picnic doesnt matter  weight or gate  , There always some thing some one will complain about "Im on 12" strokes" or " i got chrome"  "i got 10 batteries you got 12" " I got no piston pump" "i got a v8"    when it comes down to it if you pull up on someone or if someone pulls up on you whoever is highest wins
> *


 :biggrin: 


> _Originally posted by ANGELBOY_@Jun 1 2010, 09:00 AM~17663142
> *Thats what im saying!!!!!!!!!!! Who gives a fuck who has weight and who dont!!! You run ur mouth your car better back it up or "Thats your ass Mr Postman"!!!!!
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

DA TRIPPLE DIGET CAR AND TRUCKS [ALL] GOT WEIGHT EVEN ME[[[ELCO]]</span>


----------



## rollin-hard (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Level33_@May 30 2010, 08:05 PM~17649536
> *In the street or at a picnic doesnt matter  weight or gate  , There always some thing some one will complain about "Im on 12" strokes" or " i got chrome"  "i got 10 batteries you got 12" " I got no piston pump" "i got a v8"    when it comes down to it if you pull up on someone or if someone pulls up on you whoever is highest wins
> *


 :yes:


----------



## TexasHeat806 (Aug 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Level33_@May 30 2010, 09:05 PM~17649536
> *In the street or at a picnic doesnt matter  weight or gate  , There always some thing some one will complain about "Im on 12" strokes" or " i got chrome"  "i got 10 batteries you got 12" " I got no piston pump" "i got a v8"    when it comes down to it if you pull up on someone or if someone pulls up on you whoever is highest wins
> *


----------



## 84ImpalaFinishaDream (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by THE REAL BIG M_@Jun 3 2010, 02:25 PM~17686530
> *:biggrin:
> 
> :0  :biggrin:
> *


Dont forget that if you aint hittin your own switch you should let the switchman talk for you cuz you didnt do shit


----------



## JM6386 (Aug 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MCarbon_@May 29 2010, 02:35 PM~17642350
> *I WAS WONDERING I REMEMBER BACK IN THE DAY 1 OF NY HOMEBOYZ  PUT LEAD BLOCKS IN HIS TRUNK & IN THE DECK LID ALSO FOR THREE WHEEL N HOPPING IS THIS CHEATING?SHOULD I DO THIS ?WHY OR WHY NOT HIT ME UP FELLAZ
> *


ALL GATE, NO WIEGHT!!!


----------



## AzsMostHated (May 7, 2009)

cars doing real inches got weight if you say you dont your lying quit frontn by the way deadly 7 customs sells it 








:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 84ImpalaFinishaDream_@Jun 3 2010, 08:54 PM~17690537
> *Dont forget that if you aint hittin your own switch you should let the switchman talk for you cuz you didnt do shit
> *


dont forget if you dont got a hopper you jus a cheerleader sideliner.. & you should pull on up in front of my shit to see if i can hit my own shit.. i got a 1000$ Against your mouth.. that's cuz you dont kno shit.. so go back to the sidelines chipper cheerleader :twak:


----------



## DARKJUGGERNAUT (Apr 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Jun 3 2010, 02:37 PM~17686625
> *DA  TRIPPLE  DIGET CAR AND TRUCKS  [ALL]  GOT  WEIGHT EVEN ME[[[ELCO]]</span>
> *



TOPIC OVER.... :biggrin:


----------



## bigboylarry (Jun 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THE REAL BIG M_@Jun 4 2010, 11:49 AM~17696142
> *dont forget if you dont got a hopper you jus a cheerleader sideliner.. & you should pull on up in front of my shit to see if i can hit my own shit.. i got a 1000$ Against your mouth.. that's cuz you dont kno shit.. so go back to the sidelines chipper cheerleader :twak:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: ohh shit


----------



## 84ImpalaFinishaDream (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by THE REAL BIG M_@Jun 4 2010, 12:49 PM~17696142
> *dont forget if you dont got a hopper you jus a cheerleader sideliner.. & you should pull on up in front of my shit to see if i can hit my own shit.. i got a 1000$ Against your mouth.. that's cuz you dont kno shit.. so go back to the sidelines chipper cheerleader :twak:
> *


wow that shit was personal but first i can come out there /but it wont be for no shit like that cuz i was just adding to your comment not talking shit but you can pm me and we can talk shit on the phone i got your cheerleader


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Level33_@May 30 2010, 08:05 PM~17649536
> *In the street or at a picnic doesnt matter  weight or gate  , There always some thing some one will complain about "Im on 12" strokes" or " i got chrome"  "i got 10 batteries you got 12" " I got no piston pump" "i got a v8"    when it comes down to it if you pull up on someone or if someone pulls up on you whoever is highest wins
> *





> _Originally posted by ANGELBOY_@Jun 1 2010, 09:00 AM~17663142
> *DA  TRIPPLE  DIGET CAR AND TRUCKS  [ALL]  GOT  WEIGHT EVEN ME[[[ELCO]]</span>
> *


All so true. :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG D LV (Nov 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RIDIN FOR LIFE_@May 31 2010, 01:49 AM~17651778
> *dont hate the gate  hate the weight
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:    :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: uffin:


----------



## excalibur (Mar 8, 2006)

look, I dont even have a hopper but I can say this, in the midwest, weight dont get props. cause most of the time its the non-weighted cars that do the most inches out here. straight out of the pitbulls mouth. 

and yea, Im a cheerleader, I said it.


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by excalibur_@Jun 4 2010, 11:22 PM~17700837
> *look, I dont even have a hopper but I can say this,  in the midwest, weight dont get props.  cause most of the time its the non-weighted cars that do the most inches out here.  straight out of the pitbulls mouth.
> 
> and yea, Im a cheerleader, I said it.
> *


 :0


----------



## excalibur (Mar 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by brian84corvette_@May 30 2010, 10:43 PM~17649372
> *wondering if doing things like moving the stock battery from under the hood to back in the trunk would help out.
> 
> re locating existing weight to re distribute things out so more is over the rear and less is up front....
> ...


I like that way of thinking. straight from the dragstrip.


----------



## Level33 (Jun 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by excalibur_@Jun 5 2010, 12:22 AM~17700837
> *look, I dont even have a hopper but I can say this,  in the midwest, weight dont get props.  cause most of the time its the non-weighted cars that do the most inches out here.  straight out of the pitbulls mouth.
> 
> and yea, Im a cheerleader, I said it.
> *



really, i guess the midwest found some magic pump dust.


----------



## excalibur (Mar 8, 2006)

guess so. lol. Im just saying thats the mentality out here.


----------



## Level33 (Jun 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by excalibur_@Jun 5 2010, 12:55 AM~17701056
> *guess so. lol.  Im just saying thats the mentality out here.
> *



the mentality doesn't match reality ....


----------



## excalibur (Mar 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Level33_@Jun 5 2010, 03:04 AM~17701089
> *the mentality doesn't match reality ....
> *


I could care less. come see for yourself.


----------



## naptownregal (Jun 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by excalibur_@Jun 4 2010, 11:55 PM~17701056
> *guess so. lol.  Im just saying thats the mentality out here.
> *


thats the truth! the midwest is against weight and when the person that you look up to is the hillbilly hopper you dont need weight just some stanly pumps and a lesson in geometry!!! :biggrin: i dont care what inches you get im not impressed unless you can actually drive you shit to the show and or picnic do some clownin and drive that bitch home! weight is for people that cant get the math right! :0


----------



## AzsMostHated (May 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by naptownregal_@Jun 5 2010, 12:14 AM~17701129
> *thats the truth! the midwest is against weight and when the person that you look up to is the hillbilly hopper you dont need weight just some stanly pumps and a lesson in geometry!!!  :biggrin:  i dont care what inches you get im not impressed unless you can actually drive you shit to the show and or picnic do some clownin and drive that bitch home!  weight is for people that cant get the math right!  :0
> *


lets see some pics of all these cars with no weight :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 








dont be scared to show it


----------



## MCarbon (Sep 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Level33_@Jun 4 2010, 11:46 PM~17701003
> *really, i guess the midwest found some magic pump dust.
> *


FAIRY PUMP DUST! :angel: WITH CHEARLEADERS N ALL!


----------



## Level33 (Jun 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by AzsMostHated_@Jun 5 2010, 03:09 AM~17701433
> *lets see some pics of all these cars with no weight  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



Bro these guys never even built a hopper there just going by what people tell them, basiclly just looking up to dudes in the 50"s or dudes that are good at hiding the weight.

And who says weighed cars cant drive? You need to hit Cranshaw cus the cars hit the streets and highways all day. I remember seeing Nene drive his white regal all the way to the valley that's a 40 min drive on the highway and dude was in the 70"s


do all the geometry you want but physics will always win out


----------



## chaio (Jan 14, 2004)

EVERY ONE GOT WEIGHT... AND IF YOU AINT GOT IT YOU AINT DOING NOTHEN!! :boink: :boink:


----------



## BIGHAPPY55 (Oct 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Level33_@Jun 5 2010, 11:10 AM~17702602
> *Bro these guys never even built a hopper there just going by what people tell them, basiclly just looking up to dudes in the 50"s or dudes that are good at hiding the weight.
> 
> And who says weighed cars cant drive? You need to hit Cranshaw cus the cars hit the streets and highways all day. I remember seeing Nene drive his white regal all the way to the valley that's a 40 min drive on the highway and dude was in the 70"s
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :wave: :nicoderm: 
FINALLY SOMEONE BESIDES A DUMBASS IS SPEAKING ON IT


----------



## AzsMostHated (May 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by chaio_@Jun 5 2010, 10:26 AM~17702690
> *EVERY ONE GOT WEIGHT...  AND IF YOU AINT GOT IT YOU AINT DOING NOTHEN!! :boink:  :boink:
> *


 :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Big_Money (Nov 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by chaio_@Jun 5 2010, 10:26 AM~17702690
> *EVERY ONE GOT WEIGHT...  AND IF YOU AINT GOT IT YOU AINT DOING NOTHEN!! :boink:  :boink:
> *


----------



## AndrewH (Dec 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Level33_@Jun 5 2010, 11:10 AM~17702602
> *Bro these guys never even built a hopper there just going by what people tell them, basiclly just looking up to dudes in the 50"s or dudes that are good at hiding the weight.
> 
> And who says weighed cars cant drive? You need to hit Cranshaw cus the cars hit the streets and highways all day. I remember seeing Nene drive his white regal all the way to the valley that's a 40 min drive on the highway and dude was in the 70"s
> ...



50" is still hopping bro.You may have raised the bar in your own mind,but 50 is a nice hop to me. thats the thing. Not everyone can have handful of clean crusiers, a junked out circus ride, a parts runner and a show car, some of us have to fit it all into the same ride. Thats what the midwest is up on. Not many people into hopping out here, who arent into lowriding.

Its just sad to me that no one cares about how to get a car to hop 70's (with hydraulics) without the extra weight.. Its kinda a letdown, seeing these professional shops get down like that and not being modest about it. Knowing that a few hillbillies from out here have better ideas than the Truucha stars, and letting airbags take tops in the performance category as well as ergonomics..

like its been said; Welding some bars to an axle, hooking up a forklift pump and putting whatever amount of lead in the trunk you need, isnt a special talent or hard to obtain by any means :nosad: 

Its nice we at least have people admitting it though. They all denied it for so long. Raising the bar shouldnt mean wheels further back and 400 more lbs..


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 84ImpalaFinishaDream_@Jun 4 2010, 07:31 PM~17699153
> *wow that shit was personal but first i can come out there /but it wont be for no shit like that  cuz i was just adding to your comment not talking shit but you can pm me and we can talk shit on the phone i got your cheerleader
> *


oh my bad.. :cheesy: but yea if you want come on out.. im here 6 day's a week mon. - sat 11-7 player 1880 losee rd.. jus off the I-15 on lake mead.. dont need a pm you can reach me at 702-222-2112.. BIG M


----------



## Level33 (Jun 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by AndrewH_@Jun 5 2010, 04:50 PM~17704129
> *50" is still hopping bro.You may have raised the bar in your own mind,but 50 is a nice hop to me. thats the thing. Not everyone can have handful of clean crusiers, a junked out circus ride, a parts runner and a show car, some of us have to fit it all into the same ride. Thats what the midwest is up on. Not many people into hopping out here, who arent into lowriding.
> 
> Its just sad to me that no one cares about how to get a car to hop 70's (with hydraulics) without the extra weight.. Its kinda a letdown, seeing these professional shops get down like that and not being modest about it. Knowing that a few hillbillies from out here have better ideas than the Truucha stars, and letting airbags take tops in the performance category as well as ergonomics..
> ...


You heard from some one that there's better ideas on how to build a hopper or you saying this because you built a 70" + car without the weight. From what i see the only people that talk down to us building big inch cars are people that have no idea what it takes

50" hopper is still a hopper no doubt but 50 isn't enough...


----------



## yetti (May 4, 2002)

Let's think about this. 14 batteries at 70 pounds each is 980 pounds. 4 pumps at 50 pounds each is 200 more and add in rack material and you are over 1200 pounds. A small block is about 650 pounds. You shouldn't need any weight when we have piston pumps that work real good. Some people have 18 batteries with a V6 and still add weight, its not rocket science you could put a fenner pump in that and make it work. All these people are too lazy to build it right and actually put some thought into it and figure out how to make it work. 90's are possible WITHOUT any extra weight, but it is easier for everyone to just say they are weighted instead of making a car do it.


----------



## KingsWood (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chaio_@Jun 5 2010, 10:26 AM~17702690
> *EVERY ONE GOT WEIGHT...  AND IF YOU AINT GOT IT YOU AINT DOING NOTHEN!! :boink:  :boink:
> *



Oh shit. He callin you out MUFASA!


----------



## copone cad (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Jun 5 2010, 05:11 PM~17704214
> *Let's think about this. 14 batteries at 70 pounds each is 980 pounds. 4 pumps at 50 pounds each is 200 more and add in rack material and you are over 1200 pounds. A small block is about 650 pounds. You shouldn't need any weight when we have piston pumps that work real good.  Some people have 18 batteries with a V6 and still add weight, its not rocket science you could put a fenner pump in that and make it work. All these people are too lazy to build it right and actually put some thought into it and figure out how to make it work. 90's are possible WITHOUT any extra weight, but it is easier for everyone to just say they are weighted instead of making a car do it.
> *


x2000(not pounds)


----------



## P-TOWNBUTCHER (Nov 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by copone cad_@Jun 5 2010, 04:22 PM~17704515
> *x2000(not pounds)
> *



wassup Tony :biggrin: 
:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## AndrewH (Dec 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Level33_@Jun 5 2010, 05:10 PM~17704211
> *You heard from some one that  there's better ideas on how to build a hopper or you saying this because you built a 70" + car without the weight. From what i see the only people that talk down to us building big inch cars are people that have no idea what it takes
> 
> 50" hopper is still a hopper no doubt but 50 isn't enough...
> *


isnt enough for what? you gotta define that for me if you can. enough to satisfy you? well it is for lots of other people, as long as the car doesnt have the materials to hit twice that,but isnt. 

You talk about people who have 'no idea what it takes',but most the people who could build a weightless 70" car realize its a fools game.Why bother. 'Smart people' in my book apparently arent considered intelligent in your book. Some of us can look outside the car hopping circle when it comes to original ideas and unheard of stuff like that. I dont have to hear it from anyone else, just see it with my own eyes :biggrin: and hearing what other guys think is important towards getting inches.. some of these guys can barely walk and talk at the same time and think they are geniuses when it comes to every aspect related to flinging the front end of a car in the air.If I only had a shop and all day to build a car... same with others who just dont have time for it.

In a non-offensive sentence I can sum up my feelings about it with: If we can send a man to the moon, we should be able to make a vehicle fight gravity a few feet. Now when Nasa takes an interest in bouncy cars,maybe we will be there. hopefully without the rocket boosters.. :0 Maybe the secrets are in how the pyramids were built? :dunno: but they are probably just in the head of sum nerd who's never even seen a car hop before.


----------



## AndrewH (Dec 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Jun 5 2010, 05:11 PM~17704214
> * All these people are too lazy to build it right and actually put some thought into it and figure out how to make it work. 90's are possible WITHOUT any extra weight, but it is easier for everyone to just say they are weighted instead of making a car do it.
> *


Thats exactly what it is. Everyone seems to think they are wasting their time chasing something that doesnt exsist if they arent copying the next guy,then adding 2" to the arms and 200lbs to the trunk.


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

MAN


----------



## Level33 (Jun 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by AndrewH_@Jun 5 2010, 10:40 PM~17706079
> *isnt enough for what? you gotta define that for me if you can. enough to satisfy you? well it is for lots of other people, as long as the car doesnt have the materials to hit twice that,but isnt.
> 
> You talk about people who have 'no idea what it takes',but most the people who could build a weightless 70" car realize its a fools game.Why bother.  'Smart people' in my book apparently arent considered intelligent in your book. Some of us can look outside the car hopping circle when it comes to original ideas and unheard of stuff like that. I dont have to hear it from anyone else, just see it with my own eyes  :biggrin: and hearing what other guys think is important towards getting inches.. some of these guys can barely walk and talk at the same time and think they are geniuses when it comes to every aspect related to flinging the front end of a car in the air.If I only had a shop and all day to build a car... same with others who just dont have time for it.
> ...


your just going off on some pointless shit c'mon NASA and all this other shit, Im not talking about imaginary shit Im talking about whats really going on in the streets. and the comment about being lazy that's a laugh even with weight if you think building a hopper is eazy then you never built one before. The lazy ones are the dudes that talk like they done it before but never had anything worth hopping..

Its simple as things are now yes you can build a full size car hopper with out the extra weight, no its not going to be doing big inches, If a dude wants to build one cool but that dude better not complain when he gets beat.

and 50" naw that not enough for me or most people having fun with the sport and love it, plus most people that come out yawn at that none weighed cars and cant wait till the 70" plus cars come in.


----------



## copone cad (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by P-TOWNBUTCHER_@Jun 5 2010, 10:04 PM~17705825
> *wassup Tony  :biggrin:
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


notta. :biggrin:


----------



## AzsMostHated (May 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Jun 5 2010, 04:11 PM~17704214
> *Let's think about this. 14 batteries at 70 pounds each is 980 pounds. 4 pumps at 50 pounds each is 200 more and add in rack material and you are over 1200 pounds. A small block is about 650 pounds. You shouldn't need any weight when we have piston pumps that work real good.  Some people have 18 batteries with a V6 and still add weight, its not rocket science you could put a fenner pump in that and make it work. All these people are too lazy to build it right and actually put some thought into it and figure out how to make it work. 90's are possible WITHOUT any extra weight, but it is easier for everyone to just say they are weighted instead of making a car do it.
> *


check it out we been lowriding longer than 10 years out here i wish it was that easy to do 90 in a real hopper by that i mean g bodys and impalas lincolns etc ive seen cars with a tank in the back and two gates 20 batterys still not work everythings gota come together everything you said tells me you dont know shit and anybody that thinks like you dont know shit about hopping leave it to the pros get over the weight its a part of the game :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## cuate64 (Jun 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by AzsMostHated_@Jun 6 2010, 01:23 AM~17707354
> *check it out we been lowriding longer than 10 years out here i wish it was that easy to do 90 in a real hopper by that i mean g bodys and impalas lincolns etc ive seen cars with a tank in the back and two gates 20 batterys still not work everythings gota come together everything you said tells me you dont know shit and anybody that thinks like you dont know shit about hopping leave it to the pros get over the weight its a part of the game  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## DOUGHBOY20 (Feb 22, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Level33_@May 30 2010, 08:05 PM~17649536
> *In the street or at a picnic doesnt matter  weight or gate  , There always some thing some one will complain about "Im on 12" strokes" or " i got chrome"  "i got 10 batteries you got 12" " I got no piston pump" "i got a v8"    when it comes down to it if you pull up on someone or if someone pulls up on you whoever is highest wins
> *


 :yes: x2


----------



## NaptownSwangin (Jun 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by AzsMostHated_@Jun 5 2010, 05:09 AM~17701433
> *lets see some pics of all these cars with no weight  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Im chippin at 54". If I need to cheat by adding weight, I'm gonna stay below 60". Fuck that. Keep that shit out west..


----------



## yetti (May 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by AzsMostHated_@Jun 6 2010, 02:23 AM~17707354
> *check it out we been lowriding longer than 10 years out here i wish it was that easy to do 90 in a real hopper by that i mean g bodys and impalas lincolns etc ive seen cars with a tank in the back and two gates 20 batterys still not work everythings gota come together everything you said tells me you dont know shit and anybody that thinks like you dont know shit about hopping leave it to the pros get over the weight its a part of the game  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Like I said you guys are just too stupid to figure it out, so you add weight. Then you think you are doing something that is hard. You guys are hilarious. Anybody can do what you are doing, just some of us take pride in what we do and won't build crap like that.


----------



## ($El chamuko$) (Dec 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Jun 5 2010, 05:11 PM~17704214
> *Let's think about this. 14 batteries at 70 pounds each is 980 pounds. 4 pumps at 50 pounds each is 200 more and add in rack material and you are over 1200 pounds. A small block is about 650 pounds. You shouldn't need any weight when we have piston pumps that work real good.  Some people have 18 batteries with a V6 and still add weight, its not rocket science you could put a fenner pump in that and make it work. All these people are too lazy to build it right and actually put some thought into it and figure out how to make it work. 90's are possible WITHOUT any extra weight, but it is easier for everyone to just say they are weighted instead of making a car do it.
> *


 :scrutinize:


----------



## azsidelady (Apr 19, 2006)

cant we all just get along,




















and give me some wight


----------



## chaio (Jan 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Jun 5 2010, 05:11 PM~17704214
> *Let's think about this. 14 batteries at 70 pounds each is 980 pounds. 4 pumps at 50 pounds each is 200 more and add in rack material and you are over 1200 pounds. A small block is about 650 pounds. You shouldn't need any weight when we have piston pumps that work real good.  Some people have 18 batteries with a V6 and still add weight, its not rocket science you could put a fenner pump in that and make it work. All these people are too lazy to build it right and actually put some thought into it and figure out how to make it work. 90's are possible WITHOUT any extra weight, but it is easier for everyone to just say they are weighted instead of making a car do it.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## chaio (Jan 14, 2004)

WHAT EVER IT TAKES!!!!!


----------



## BIGHAPPY55 (Oct 17, 2008)

ARIZONA'S FACTORY AUTHORIZED GM WEIGHT INSTALL AND RETAIL COMPANY

PROUDLY SERVING OUT OF TOWNER'S AND THE ENTIRE VALLE DE SOL

:biggrin:  :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :wave: :wave: :yes: :x: :nicoderm: :boink:


----------



## AzsMostHated (May 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Jun 6 2010, 06:11 AM~17707630
> *Like I said you guys are just too stupid to figure it out, so you add weight. Then you think you are doing something that is hard. You guys are hilarious. Anybody can do what you are doing, just some of us take pride in what we do and won't build crap like that.
> *


lets see pics of your car since you know so much dumb ass :nicoderm: :nicoderm:


----------



## BIGHAPPY55 (Oct 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Jun 6 2010, 07:11 AM~17707630
> *Like I said you guys are just too stupid to figure it out, so you add weight. Then you think you are doing something that is hard. You guys are hilarious. Anybody can do what you are doing, just some of us take pride in what we do and won't build crap like that.
> *


YOU MUTHAFUCKAS are TRYing to LIVE OUR LIFESTYLE THIS IS SOUTHWEST BUSINESS HOMEBOY WE STARTED RIDING WHEN YOU STILL THOUGHT TRACTORS AND LIFTED TRUCKS WERE COOL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## AzsMostHated (May 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIGHAPPY55_@Jun 6 2010, 04:14 PM~17710348
> *YOU MUTHAFUCKAS are TRYing to LIVE OUR LIFESTYLE THIS IS SOUTHWEST BUSINESS HOMEBOY WE STARTED RIDING WHEN YOU STILL THOUGHT TRACTORS AND LIFTED TRUCKS WERE COOL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


 :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## yetti (May 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by AzsMostHated_@Jun 6 2010, 05:11 PM~17710336
> *lets see pics of your car since you know so much dumb ass :nicoderm:  :nicoderm:
> *


You been on Layitlow for a whole year. Probally how long you been lowriding. I've been in it over 20 years youngin. Just keep stick welding frames amature. Let me see anything you have built.


----------



## AzsMostHated (May 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Jun 6 2010, 04:42 PM~17710532
> *You been on Layitlow for a whole year. Probally how long you been lowriding. I've been in it over 20 years youngin. Just keep stick welding frames amature. Let me see anything you have built.
> *


you aint got shit rookie call me when your in az so you can pull up


----------



## yetti (May 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by AzsMostHated_@Jun 6 2010, 05:49 PM~17710581
> *you aint got shit rookie call me when your in az so you can pull up
> *


I got a real welder so I'm still doing better than you. LoL. I got a topic on here just look buddy.


----------



## MCarbon (Sep 2, 2009)

I LOVE THIS BACK N FORTH SHIT ! SO WHAT DO I NEED TO GET UP WITH NO WEIGHT ?BESIDES 1/2 in.RIENFORCEMENTS ?NO SMART ASS REMARKS PLEASE!  JUST TO LET YALL KNOW I AM LEARNING FROM ALL THIS BICKERING I WANNA TRY NO WIEGHT THEN IF IM NOT SATISFIED I GUESS MY G-BODY IS GUNNA WIEGHT 10,000 Lbs!


----------



## KINGLOWNESS (Nov 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Jun 5 2010, 07:11 PM~17704214
> *Let's think about this. 14 batteries at 70 pounds each is 980 pounds. 4 pumps at 50 pounds each is 200 more and add in rack material and you are over 1200 pounds. A small block is about 650 pounds. You shouldn't need any weight when we have piston pumps that work real good.  Some people have 18 batteries with a V6 and still add weight, its not rocket science you could put a fenner pump in that and make it work. All these people are too lazy to build it right and actually put some thought into it and figure out how to make it work. 90's are possible WITHOUT any extra weight, but it is easier for everyone to just say they are weighted instead of making a car do it.
> *


 :thumbsup: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :thumbsup:


----------



## Level33 (Jun 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MCarbon_@Jun 6 2010, 07:38 PM~17711263
> *I LOVE THIS BACK N FORTH SHIT ! SO WHAT DO I NEED TO GET UP WITH NO WEIGHT ?BESIDES 1/2 in.RIENFORCEMENTS ?NO SMART ASS REMARKS   PLEASE!  JUST TO LET YALL KNOW I AM LEARNING FROM ALL THIS BICKERING I WANNA TRY NO WIEGHT THEN IF IM NOT SATISFIED I GUESS MY G-BODY IS GUNNA WIEGHT 10,000 Lbs!
> *



all depends on how high your trying to get and what your going to use a single ?double?
To an extent no hopper is build without weight, you just dont want to add extra weight.
just use everything as far as your willing to let it go, the thickest battery rack marital
you feel like using the most batteries your willing to run. drop your upper trailing arm mounts but don't extend your lowers that way your axel will get pushed forward making the weight you do have in your trunk work harder. 

But if your trying to build a car like mine, single pump going for the 70"s on ten batteries there's just no way , with the axel pushed back on my ride all the weight in my trunk is working less for me, plus i rather have ten batteries and weight so the set up looks cleaner, have room for a sub and less batteries to charge.


----------



## azsidelady (Apr 19, 2006)

post your weights,


----------



## chairmnofthboard (Oct 22, 2007)

I think weight is cheating unless it's for exhibition.

It can be done without weight, so why add weight.


----------



## MCarbon (Sep 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Level33_@Jun 6 2010, 09:07 PM~17712693
> *all depends on how high your trying to get and what your going to use a single ?double?
> To an extent no hopper is build without weight, you just dont want to add extra weight.
> just use everything as far as your willing to let it go, the thickest battery rack marital
> ...


I WANNA BE ABLE TO "LAYITLOW" SINGLE TO THE FRONT 48-60V 12'S 4-NOW IN THE REAR . NOT ANYTHING CRAZY FOR KNOW I'M BUILDING IT FROM A BUNCH A SHIT I HAVE LAYING AROUND FROM THE YEARS. I'VE BEEN OUT THE GAME SINCE BEFORE MY SON WAS BORN ! HE'S 4 NOW N BEEN RIGHT THERE WITH ME BUILDING IT . HE KNOWS ALL THE BASICS ALREADY BUT DOESN,T UNDERSTAND WHY IT WON,T HOP LIKE ON YOU TUBE I TELL HIM NOT YET HOMIE BUT IT WILL ONE DAY!


----------



## Level33 (Jun 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MCarbon_@Jun 7 2010, 12:05 AM~17713716
> *I WANNA BE ABLE TO "LAYITLOW" SINGLE TO THE FRONT 48-60V 12'S 4-NOW  IN THE REAR . NOT ANYTHING CRAZY  FOR KNOW I'M BUILDING IT FROM A BUNCH A SHIT I HAVE LAYING AROUND FROM THE YEARS. I'VE BEEN OUT THE GAME SINCE BEFORE MY SON WAS BORN ! HE'S 4 NOW N BEEN RIGHT THERE WITH ME BUILDING IT . HE KNOWS ALL THE BASICS ALREADY BUT DOESN,T UNDERSTAND WHY IT WON,T HOP LIKE ON YOU TUBE  I TELL HIM NOT YET HOMIE BUT IT WILL ONE DAY!
> *


Laid out on 12" is going to get you around the 40"s maybe even less should be cake....but also how laid is laid for you cus im thinking lower then what mine is


----------



## AzsMostHated (May 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Level33_@Jun 6 2010, 09:07 PM~17712693
> *all depends on how high your trying to get and what your going to use a single ?double?
> To an extent no hopper is build without weight, you just dont want to add extra weight.
> just use everything as far as your willing to let it go, the thickest battery rack marital
> ...


 :thumbsup: you know whats up


----------



## Gorilla Bob (Oct 5, 2006)

Car on left is Andrew from jersey .... ZERO WEIGHT


----------



## singlepumpking (Mar 19, 2009)

" 14 batteries at 70 pounds each is 980 pounds. 4 pumps at 50 pounds "



i would rather run 10 batteries and 3 pumps


and add weight. whats the difference? there is guys with gbodys running 3/8" rack with 16 batteries, thats ADDING WEIGHT, doing a rear frame wrap in 3/8" thats ADDING WEIGHT

just like homebody said, id rather have 10 batts, 3 pumps and 500 pounds of extra weight so its easier to work on the trunk that a shit load of batts.


everybody is adding weight who is over 10 batts, so yall cheaters cuz you dont need over 10 batts.

as long as the car hops nice, who gives a fuck whats in the trunk. when its floating and taking forever to come down and sittin in the sky then call the guy out.

if you can build it with 500 or 1000 pounds extra and it still hits nice, fuck it do it.


----------



## bigboylarry (Jun 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by singlepumpking_@Jun 7 2010, 08:40 AM~17715655
> *" 14 batteries at 70 pounds each is 980 pounds. 4 pumps at 50 pounds "
> i would rather run 10 batteries and 3 pumps
> and add weight. whats the difference? there is guys with gbodys running 3/8" rack with 16 batteries, thats ADDING WEIGHT, doing a rear frame wrap in 3/8" thats ADDING WEIGHT
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## singlepumpking (Mar 19, 2009)

SOME FOOLS CALL GUYS OUT CUZ THEY RUNNIN A 500 POUND PLATE AND 12 BATTS, NEXT MANS RUNNIN 16 BATTS WITH A 1/2" REAR WRAP AND HE AINT CONSIDERED A CHEATER.

I AGREE , WHEN ITS OVER DONE, LAZY MAN STYLE, TRUCCA STYLE, 2 TON OF WEIGHT TOTAL FLOATER, ITS WACK.

BUT DONT CALL OUT A MAN IF HE RUNNIN A SMALL PLATE OF WEIGHT TO HELP HIM OUT. IT AINT NOTHING. AS LONG AS CAR STILL WORKS NICE ITS JUST LIKE ADDING MORE BATTS OR A BIGGER REAR WRAP OR A THICKER RACK OR A SOLID HOLD DOWN ETC ETC.


----------



## bigboylarry (Jun 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Jun 5 2010, 04:11 PM~17704214
> *Let's think about this. 14 batteries at 70 pounds each is 980 pounds. 4 pumps at 50 pounds each is 200 more and add in rack material and you are over 1200 pounds. A small block is about 650 pounds. You shouldn't need any weight when we have piston pumps that work real good.  Some people have 18 batteries with a V6 and still add weight, its not rocket science you could put a fenner pump in that and make it work. All these people are too lazy to build it right and actually put some thought into it and figure out how to make it work. 90's are possible WITHOUT any extra weight, but it is easier for everyone to just say they are weighted instead of making a car do it.
> *


man i would love the forumula to get in the 90s wit my gbody cant get it to hit more then 84 right now


----------



## AzsMostHated (May 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by bigboylarry_@Jun 7 2010, 08:55 AM~17715790
> *man i would love the forumula to get in the 90s wit my gbody cant get it to hit more then 84 right now
> *


your almost there


----------



## azsidelady (Apr 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by AzsMostHated_@Jun 7 2010, 10:27 AM~17716643
> *your almost there
> *


more led


----------



## GOOT (Feb 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AzsMostHated_@Jun 6 2010, 06:11 PM~17710336
> *lets see pics of your car since you know so much dumb ass :nicoderm:  :nicoderm:
> *


 :drama:


----------



## AndrewH (Dec 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by singlepumpking_@Jun 7 2010, 09:40 AM~17715655
> *
> as long as the car hops nice, who gives a fuck whats in the trunk. when its floating and taking forever to come down and sittin in the sky then call the guy out.
> 
> ...


thats what I say, but most cars look slo mo to me..

hopped, hop·ping, hops
v.intr.
a. To move with light bounding skips or leaps.
b. To move quickly or busily


----------



## AndrewH (Dec 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIGHAPPY55_@Jun 6 2010, 05:14 PM~17710348
> *YOU MUTHAFUCKAS are TRYing to LIVE OUR LIFESTYLE THIS IS SOUTHWEST BUSINESS HOMEBOY WE STARTED RIDING WHEN YOU STILL THOUGHT TRACTORS AND LIFTED TRUCKS WERE COOL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


So your just a bunch of followers then? Takes something you dont have to build a lowrider in a town full of 4x4s and imports


----------



## AndrewH (Dec 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Level33_@Jun 5 2010, 11:53 PM~17706647
> *your just going off on some pointless shit  c'mon NASA and all this other shit, Im not talking about imaginary shit Im talking about whats really going on in the streets. and the comment about being lazy that's a laugh even with weight if you think building a hopper is eazy then you never built one before. The lazy ones are the dudes that talk like they done it before but never had anything worth hopping..
> 
> *


Whats really going on in the streets is wack though. thats my whole point! Your brain isnt imaginary, its there and likes to be used. You act like I'm going to top fuel drags and calling the cars slow..

Whens the last time you've seen an engineered front suspension on a hopper? Is the angle, length and pocket location of the lower arms perfect for a certain lockup height and wheelbase from the factory? Because I've never seen the pivot adjusted from factory. Why do street lowriders and comp hoppers use the same parts? Why dont hoppers use more powerful gears or motors than someone whos wheels never leave the ground?

It doesnt matter because you just add batts and dont have to worry about it. There's only a handful of guys who know the ins and out of electronics or hydraulics or physics or geometry in this game.. and it aint all the guys hitting the highest inches either.


----------



## KingsWood (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by AndrewH_@Jun 7 2010, 01:06 PM~17718107
> *So your just a bunch of followers then? Takes something you dont have to build a lowrider in a town full of 4x4s and imports
> *


I will second that. You guys out west have a lot of resources. Not to mention old school cats to teach you what to do.


----------



## AzsMostHated (May 7, 2009)

no shit lowriding started out here :biggrin:


----------



## redline (Sep 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Gorilla Bob_@Jun 7 2010, 05:46 AM~17714445
> *Car on left is Andrew from jersey .... ZERO WEIGHT
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## AzsMostHated (May 7, 2009)

javascript:upldr_pop()








got weight if you needs some hit us up deadly 7 customs :biggrin:


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## dougy83 (Oct 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by AzsMostHated_@Jun 7 2010, 03:15 PM~17719232
> *javascript:upldr_pop()
> 
> 
> ...


DAM :wow:


----------



## bigboylarry (Jun 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by AzsMostHated_@Jun 7 2010, 10:27 AM~17716643
> *your almost there
> *


 :thumbsup: ill add a lil somthing to it :biggrin:


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

This thread is real interesting.


----------



## monteloco (Nov 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by excalibur_@Jun 4 2010, 11:22 PM~17700837
> *look, I dont even have a hopper but I can say this,  in the midwest, weight dont get props.  cause most of the time its the non-weighted cars that do the most inches out here.  straight out of the pitbulls mouth.
> 
> and yea, Im a cheerleader, I said it.
> *


A PUMP CAN ONLY DO SO MUCH ,AND IS NOT MAGIC TOOK ME SOME YEARS TO GET IT BUT I GOT IT  :happysad:


----------



## Guest (Jun 13, 2010)

> _Originally posted by slo_@May 29 2010, 05:52 PM~17643095
> *IMO
> 
> distribute the weight you have to use in materials and equipment instead of outting in more extra weight in your frame rails to weigh it down
> *


x100


----------



## kold187um (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by P-TOWNBUTCHER_@Jun 1 2010, 12:39 PM~17665077
> *i have 3 first place, and 1 second place for the LRM truck hopp
> *


GOOD FOR YOU hno:


----------



## king of hialeah (Jun 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by AzsMostHated_@Jun 7 2010, 04:15 PM~17719232
> *javascript:upldr_pop()
> 
> 
> ...



what is that i cant tell  is it the back bumper :dunno:


----------



## AzsMostHated (May 7, 2009)

sure is :biggrin:


----------



## king of hialeah (Jun 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by AzsMostHated_@Jun 14 2010, 02:11 PM~17783487
> *sure is :biggrin:
> *


got dam.. :wow: i bet the car here in miami has his bumper like dat. cuz wen he gets stuck it takes like 6 guys 2 put the car back down.


----------



## look_what_i_can_do (Oct 5, 2005)

so how much to just make a back bumper outta lead.. lead emblems and a lead trunk lid.. and while im at it how bout reinforcing the rear quarter panels with lead so they dont buckle unless they get really really hot...

Thats why there are no hoppers in africa.. the lead melts before you can get into the hoppin pit!


----------



## redline (Sep 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by excalibur_@Jun 5 2010, 02:22 AM~17700837
> *look, I dont even have a hopper but I can say this,  in the midwest, weight dont get props.  cause most of the time its the non-weighted cars that do the most inches out here.  straight out of the pitbulls mouth.
> 
> and yea, Im a cheerleader, I said it.
> *


where did this fool come from?
:twak:


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

NO WEIGHT NO BIG INCHES;;AND BIG AL SAID IT


----------



## BIG D LV (Nov 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by monteloco_@Jun 12 2010, 04:05 PM~17769290
> *A PUMP CAN ONLY DO SO MUCH ,AND IS NOT MAGIC TOOK ME SOME YEARS TO GET IT BUT I GOT IT   :happysad:
> *


X2 85 SINGLE PUMP IN THE BIG LV :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## makahaboyz (Oct 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Jun 14 2010, 04:32 PM~17785221
> *NO  WEIGHT  NO  BIG  INCHES;;AND    BIG  AL  SAID  IT
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## azsidelady (Apr 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by AzsMostHated_@Jun 7 2010, 03:15 PM~17719232
> *javascript:upldr_pop()
> 
> 
> ...


 hey, quit shwing everyone my bumper! lol


----------



## makahaboyz (Oct 6, 2006)

lead causes cancer dont fuck with it bad shit use something else for wieght for the sake of your health


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

it is what it is;;lots of weight and piston gates


----------



## ~GameOver~ (Jun 15, 2010)

WEIGHT ISNT CHEATING ITS THE GAME THATS CHEATING...HIDE THE MUDAPHUKEN WEIGHT DONT HIDE IN THE BACK SEAT....SO YOU CAN JUST FLOAT AND FLOAT OOOONNNN.... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## INDIVIDUALS~317 (Oct 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Jun 22 2010, 10:51 PM~17862804
> *it  is  what  it  is;;lots of weight and piston gates
> *


or you could use geometry and physics.... but i guess that would necessitate using ur head


I think weighted cars are cheating, but Its just my opinion. I think there are cultural differences in the hop game. Out west everybody cheats, EVERYBODY. Just like AL said it is what it is. Cheating is what it is........Here in the Midwest it is rare to see a weighted car....... Its like this, Would u suck a dick for ten million dollars????????? you would be rich TRUE....... But your still a dick sucker.....


----------



## charles85 (Apr 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS~317_@Jun 24 2010, 01:59 PM~17876943
> *or you could use geometry and physics.... but i guess that would necessitate using ur head
> I think weighted cars are cheating, but  Its just my opinion.  I think there are cultural differences in the hop game.  Out west everybody cheats, EVERYBODY.  Just like AL said it is what it is. Cheating is what it is........Here in the Midwest it is rare to see a weighted car....... Its like this, Would u suck a dick for ten million dollars?????????  you would be rich TRUE....... But your still a dick sucker.....
> *


X2


----------



## monteloco (Nov 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS~317_@Jun 24 2010, 12:59 PM~17876943
> *or you could use geometry and physics.... but i guess that would necessitate using ur head
> I think weighted cars are cheating, but  Its just my opinion.  I think there are cultural differences in the hop game.  Out west everybody cheats, EVERYBODY.  Just like AL said it is what it is. Cheating is what it is........Here in the Midwest it is rare to see a weighted car....... Its like this, Would u suck a dick for ten million dollars?????????  you would be rich TRUE....... But your still a dick sucker.....
> *


WELL HMMMM IF YOU HAVENT FIGURED IT OUT OUT HERE IN THE WEST WEIGHT ISN'T CONSIDER CHEATING ANYMORE IS PART OF A SET UP WHEN U THINK OF DOING BIG INCHES,IS AS NORMAL AS HAVING BATTS OR SOLENOIDS,IT JUST PART OF IT,,,,,,IF YOU WANNA GET PAST OVER THE 50'' MARK


----------



## NaptownSwangin (Jun 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Jun 23 2010, 01:51 AM~17862804
> *it  is  what  it  is;;lots of weight and piston gates
> *


While the you guys are playing with lead the midwest closing in on the lead you guys have held for years....with bumpers.


----------



## NaptownSwangin (Jun 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by monteloco_@Jun 27 2010, 02:21 AM~17896686
> *WELL HMMMM IF  YOU HAVENT FIGURED IT OUT OUT HERE IN THE WEST WEIGHT ISN'T CONSIDER CHEATING ANYMORE IS PART OF A SET UP WHEN U THINK OF DOING BIG INCHES,IS AS NORMAL AS HAVING BATTS OR SOLENOIDS,IT JUST PART OF IT,,,,,,IF YOU WANNA GET PAST OVER THE 50'' MARK
> *


BULLSHIT....


Speak on what you know, Pimpin...

I'm around 54" with stock trailing arms...and of course no weight. 

Really without the Caprice spindles it would be 57-58' cause the wheels hang so low. 

You better tighten your shit up before you try and put everyone in the cheater category with you...


----------



## AndrewH (Dec 12, 2002)

word. I saw a truck doing near 100" with 10 batts, single to the nose, and no weight. granted it was a import mini truck, it still sheds some light on how BS this 'Weight is the only way' mentality is.

If you can do 100 in a mazda truck, you can do at least 70 in a g-body with the same power, and no weight.


----------



## SouthSide76 (Jan 22, 2010)

> _Originally posted by AzsMostHated_@Jun 6 2010, 05:49 PM~17710581
> *you aint got shit rookie call me when your in az so you can pull up
> *


YOU MUST NOT KNOW FOOL THATS THE YETTI THE BADDEST JUICE MAN YOU'LL EVER MEET DO YOUR HOME WORK SON


----------



## RIDIN FOR LIFE (Sep 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by AndrewH_@Jun 27 2010, 12:27 PM~17898584
> *word. I saw a truck doing near 100" with 10 batts, single to the nose, and no weight. granted it was a import mini truck, it still sheds some light on how BS this 'Weight is the only way' mentality is.
> 
> If you can do 100 in a mazda truck, you can do at least 70 in a g-body with the same power, and no weight.
> *


maybe


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DIPN714+Jun 14 2010, 04:32 PM~17785221-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

if you use those 100lb batts but no lead or watever, is that still cheating. i believe shorty's in texas uses those batteries. not to offend shorty or anything.


----------



## INDIVIDUALS~317 (Oct 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hannibal Lector_@Jun 28 2010, 04:43 AM~17904622
> *if you use those 100lb batts but no lead or watever, is that still cheating. i believe shorty's in texas uses those batteries. not to offend shorty or anything.
> *


Naw i don't think that is cheating, what he did to cheat is make little changes to the frame(bending the rails up in the rear for more bumper clearance). I am not hating on him though, he held it down for years on the LRM tour. They never checked so hey do what u do.... To me adding metal that serves no function to your set up or reinforcement is simply CHEATING.


----------



## bigboylarry (Jun 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Jun 14 2010, 04:32 PM~17785221
> *NO  WEIGHT  NO  BIG  INCHES;;AND    BIG  AL  SAID  IT
> *


x2


----------



## bigboylarry (Jun 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by AndrewH_@Jun 27 2010, 11:27 AM~17898584
> *word. I saw a truck doing near 100" with 10 batts, single to the nose, and no weight. granted it was a import mini truck, it still sheds some light on how BS this 'Weight is the only way' mentality is.
> 
> If you can do 100 in a mazda truck, you can do at least 70 in a g-body with the same power, and no weight.
> *


so your saying 10bats single no extra weight 70in in a g-body? id pay to see that


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

;;;bet u wont pull up on him;;and i got ur dip shit homie;;dont hate cause u dont have weight get a job


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Jun 27 2010, 09:03 PM~17902549
> *:ugh: :twak: BIG AL'S A DIPSHIT;;;;; I SAID IT....
> 
> 
> *


thats why i get da inches and u da big CHIPPER


----------



## Hydros (Apr 30, 2002)

I can't read the whole topic  ... I will say this, is it looks like it floats, take it back to the pier and dump it.


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Jun 28 2010, 09:33 PM~17912819
> *thats why i get da inches and u da big CHIPPER
> *


IM A RIDER MY FRIEND , I DONT NEED THE WEIGHT TO GET THE PROPS... 





and when it hops, it dont float or stick.....


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS~317_@Jun 28 2010, 02:25 PM~17908349
> *Naw i don't think that is cheating, what he did to cheat is make little changes to the frame(bending the rails up in the rear for more bumper clearance). I am not hating on him though, he held it down for years on the LRM tour. They never checked so hey do what u do.... To me adding metal that serves no function to your set up or reinforcement is simply CHEATING.
> *


hey homie you know dre from your way. he a cool dude. we met him when he visited some family and we did sum business. no ****. :biggrin:


----------



## L-BOOGIE (Jul 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Jun 28 2010, 10:00 PM~17913051
> *IM A RIDER MY FRIEND , I DONT NEED THE WEIGHT TO GET THE PROPS...
> and when it hops, it dont float or stick.....
> *


Xs 100


----------



## AndrewH (Dec 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by bigboylarry_@Jun 28 2010, 05:32 PM~17909435
> *so your saying 10bats  single no extra weight 70in in a g-body? id pay to see that
> *


someday :biggrin:


----------



## AFFILIATED MONTE (Oct 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Jun 29 2010, 12:00 AM~17913051
> *IM A RIDER MY FRIEND , I DONT NEED THE WEIGHT TO GET THE PROPS...
> and when it hops, it dont float or stick.....
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## cuate64 (Jun 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Jun 28 2010, 10:00 PM~17913051
> *IM A RIDER MY FRIEND , I DONT NEED THE WEIGHT TO GET THE PROPS...
> and when it hops, it dont float or stick.....
> *


 :yes: :thumbsup:


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## redline (Sep 16, 2005)

post videos of said midwest cars with no weight!doing decent inches 50+! :biggrin:


----------



## Level33 (Jun 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Jun 28 2010, 11:00 PM~17913051
> *IM A RIDER MY FRIEND , I DONT NEED THE WEIGHT TO GET THE PROPS...
> and when it hops, it dont float or stick.....
> *



When it hops? and when has it ever hopped?? cuz when you say you dont need weight to get props your talking like you got somthing, only the dreamers are on here talking shit about weight. all this "someday" and "should be" isn't worth shit , if its as eazy as you think then build it untill you do you cant talk down to dudes putting it down in the streets or the pits and you cant say it can be done if you havnt done it, facts are weight has always been around and will always be around. As pumps get stronger we just cut down on the batteries not the weight, shit i can still remember when single's were running 14 batteries hitting 60"s now we got 70"s 80"s on ten batteries.

It all comes down to people behind the computer ,that havnt even build anything worth talking about don't call the shots, Its the people in the pit's and streets that do and in the streets all we care about is hop what you bring and don't get stuck.

saw this quote and i had to add it cause this is what i been saying



> *FUCK WHAT THEY SAY..PROVE IT IN DA STREET'S (RON)*


----------



## NaptownSwangin (Jun 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by redline_@Jul 8 2010, 12:36 AM~17988772
> *post videos of said midwest cars with no weight!doing decent inches 50+! :biggrin:
> *


just search youtube for naptownswangin...

Or just check me out on here.


----------



## red Hormiga (Oct 3, 2008)

*SINGLE PUMP, 10 BATTERIES, STOCK MOUNTS, V8, 14in RIMS, & NO WEIGHT!*
















*I HIT OVER 50ins ON THE BUMPER.*


----------



## kc63drop (Jan 22, 2009)

well i can say my monte is hitting 86" and has been for 5 years with no weight thanks yetti :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by kc63drop_@Jul 22 2010, 11:02 PM~18118425
> *well i can say my monte is hitting 86" and has been for 5 years with no weight thanks yetti :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


DONT BE A BULLY THIS IS FOR REGULAR CARS STOCK SUSPENSION ,SINGLE PUMP AND 10 OR LESS BATT. :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 





















J/K THAT CAR ALWAYS DID GOOD REGARTHLESS I LIKE IT


----------



## azsidelady (Apr 19, 2006)

dont hate get wieght!


----------



## ONE8SEVEN (Dec 1, 2002)

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Jun 5 2010, 07:11 PM~17704214
> *Let's think about this. 14 batteries at 70 pounds each is 980 pounds. 4 pumps at 50 pounds each is 200 more and add in rack material and you are over 1200 pounds. A small block is about 650 pounds. You shouldn't need any weight when we have piston pumps that work real good.  Some people have 18 batteries with a V6 and still add weight, its not rocket science you could put a fenner pump in that and make it work. All these people are too lazy to build it right and actually put some thought into it and figure out how to make it work. 90's are possible WITHOUT any extra weight, but it is easier for everyone to just say they are weighted instead of making a car do it.
> *


quoted for truth, the people who add wieght cant even spell physics or geometry


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by red Hormiga_@Jul 22 2010, 05:59 PM~18116040
> *SINGLE PUMP, 10 BATTERIES, STOCK MOUNTS, V8, 14in RIMS, & NO WEIGHT!
> 
> 
> ...



all worked nicely


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Level33_@Jul 8 2010, 05:04 AM~17989031
> *When it hops? and when has it ever hopped?? cuz when you say you dont need weight to get props your talking like you got somthing, only the dreamers are on here talking shit about weight.  all this "someday" and "should be" isn't worth shit , if its as eazy as you think then build it  untill you do you cant talk down to dudes putting it down in the streets or the pits and you cant say it can be done if you havnt done it, facts are weight has always been around and will always be around. As pumps get stronger we just cut down on the batteries not the weight, shit i can still remember when single's were running 14 batteries hitting 60"s now we got 70"s 80"s  on ten batteries.
> 
> It all comes down to people behind the computer ,that havnt even build anything worth talking about don't call the shots, Its the people in the pit's and streets that do and in the streets all we care about is hop what you bring and don't get stuck.
> ...


Real talk i know most of the guys in here saying shit have never had a car that has even had switches,much less do they know anything about what it takes to make them hopp.they just riding on nuts.And remember 1 more thing most of these i don't have weight fools,really do have weight,hid in the frames or in other places.You don't have to lie to kick it.


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Level33_@May 31 2010, 03:05 AM~17649536
> *In the street or at a picnic doesnt matter  weight or gate  , There always some thing some one will complain about "Im on 12" strokes" or " i got chrome"  "i got 10 batteries you got 12" " I got no piston pump" "i got a v8"    when it comes down to it if you pull up on someone or if someone pulls up on you whoever is highest wins
> *


Nah around here they like excuses. :biggrin:


----------



## Level33 (Jun 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by red Hormiga_@Jul 22 2010, 06:59 PM~18116040
> *SINGLE PUMP, 10 BATTERIES, STOCK MOUNTS, V8, 14in RIMS, & NO WEIGHT!
> 
> 
> ...


whats your point? we've already said it over and over if all your shooting for is 40"s 50"s you dont need weight shit can be done, but if your shooting for big inches
if you want a single hitting 70"s your going to get a little extra in the back.


----------



## Level33 (Jun 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Jul 23 2010, 11:46 PM~18127743
> *Real talk i know most of the guys in here saying shit have never had a car that has even had switches,much less do they know anything about what it takes to make them hopp.they just riding on nuts.And remember 1 more thing most of these i don't have weight fools,really do have weight,hid in the frames or in other places.You don't have to lie to kick it.
> *



Thanks bro, finally someone in the midwest just being real...


----------



## red Hormiga (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Level33_@Jul 23 2010, 11:24 PM~18127963
> *whats your point? we've already said it over and over if all your shooting for is 40"s 50"s you dont need weight shit can be done, but if your shooting for big inches
> if you want a single hitting 70"s  your going to get a little extra in the back.
> *


:twak: *I WAS PROVING THE POINT, NOT JUST SAYING IT.* :buttkick:


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Level33_@Jul 23 2010, 11:24 PM~18127963
> *whats your point? we've already said it over and over if all your shooting for is 40"s 50"s you dont need weight shit can be done, but if your shooting for big inches
> if you want a single hitting 70"s  your going to get a little extra in the back.
> *


X2


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Level33_@Jul 24 2010, 06:26 AM~18127972
> *Thanks bro, finally someone in the midwest just being real...
> *


And we have the highest car in the midwest,so i guess that proves my point.


----------



## STEVE_0_509 (Jul 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by red Hormiga_@Jul 22 2010, 05:59 PM~18116040
> *SINGLE PUMP, 10 BATTERIES, STOCK MOUNTS, V8, 14in RIMS, & NO WEIGHT!
> 
> 
> ...



This car has always worked and hits the bumper very nicely, always has


----------



## flaked85 (Mar 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ONE8SEVEN_@Jul 23 2010, 05:36 PM~18124281
> *quoted for truth, the people who add wieght cant even spell physics or geometry
> *



YOU A FUNNY NINJA :biggrin: WUZ KRACKIN HOMIE?


----------



## ONE8SEVEN (Dec 1, 2002)

> _Originally posted by flaked85_@Jul 24 2010, 09:32 PM~18132541
> *YOU A FUNNY NINJA :biggrin: WUZ KRACKIN HOMIE?
> *


fuck all just gettin ready


----------



## bigboylarry (Jun 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Jul 23 2010, 10:46 PM~18127743
> *Real talk i know most of the guys in here saying shit have never had a car that has even had switches,much less do they know anything about what it takes to make them hopp.they just riding on nuts.And remember 1 more thing most of these i don't have weight fools,really do have weight,hid in the frames or in other places.You don't have to lie to kick it.
> *


x2


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

Well we had the highest single pump in the Midwest, hit 84" with 16 batteries and a v-8 and guess what bitches we had an extra 500 pounds. We were on 13's and it was hitting mid 70's with no weight but we needed a little extra to bumper in the 80's. Remember something it ain't cheating if everyone is doing it lmao.


----------



## ONE8SEVEN (Dec 1, 2002)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Jul 25 2010, 10:00 PM~18138560
> *Well we had the highest single pump in the Midwest, hit 84" with 16 batteries and a v-8 and guess what bitches we had an extra 500 pounds. We were on 13's and it was hitting mid 70's with no weight but we needed a little extra to bumper in the 80's. Remember something it ain't cheating if everyone is doing it lmao.
> *


 :0 
was there any wieght in this 1?


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

Don't know


----------



## green reaper (Jan 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ONE8SEVEN_@Jul 25 2010, 08:07 PM~18138602
> *:0
> was there any wieght in this 1?
> 
> ...


your better off asking the orig owner :biggrin:


----------



## TU MACHO (Jul 7, 2010)

the truth is !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
real people that do major inches know what it takes :biggrin: . Hate ,complain say what u want at the shows the the car that hit high is what the whole crowd remembers :0 people that talk all that shit about cars that hit major inches never built them only true major hoppers know wut it takes :biggrin: ..
others prefer 40 '' and ride there shit truth of the matter is u cant have the best of both worlds :happysad:


----------



## TU MACHO (Jul 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by kc63drop_@Jul 23 2010, 12:02 AM~18118425
> *well i can say my monte is hitting 86" and has been for 5 years with no weight thanks yetti :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


pics :wow: :wow:


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

Our competitors weight is well used around here


























works great


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Jul 29 2010, 12:52 PM~18175036
> *Our competitors weight is well used around here
> 
> 
> ...


did that come out of a #[email protected]#$ equipt car. nah im jus causin trouble. if i work in vegas i would dump ur loads for free homie. no ****. thats wat i do here for the kool kats. :biggrin:


----------



## red chev (Feb 1, 2006)

i think this topic should of said..how is weight NOT cheating...


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Jul 29 2010, 12:52 PM~18175036
> *Our competitors weight is well used around here
> 
> 
> ...


i see an empire sticker on the rubbish can :wow: :biggrin:


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

i got weight guys;;but it do whatit do;;big inches;;tripple dgets


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS~317_@Jun 24 2010, 12:59 PM~17876943
> *or you could use geometry and physics.... but i guess that would necessitate using ur head
> I think weighted cars are cheating, but  Its just my opinion.  I think there are cultural differences in the hop game.  Out west everybody cheats, EVERYBODY.  Just like AL said it is what it is. Cheating is what it is........Here in the Midwest it is rare to see a weighted car....... Its like this, Would u suck a dick for ten million dollars?????????  you would be rich TRUE....... But your still a dick sucker.....
> *



sounds like you know bout geometry and physics,.,.

can you build a hopper hitting 100+ on the scale,.

to all the builders can you build a hopper doing 100+ on the scale with out weight


----------



## azsidelady (Apr 19, 2006)

dont hate
get wieght!!


----------



## look_what_i_can_do (Oct 5, 2005)

is gas hopping wit 3 fat bitches in the back seat considered cheating?


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by aphustle_@Jul 30 2010, 06:41 PM~18185916
> *sounds like you know bout geometry and physics,.,.
> 
> can you build a hopper hitting 100+ on the scale,.
> ...


No but they can talk alot of shit on the ones that can do it. :biggrin: HATERS


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by look_what_i_can_do_@Jul 31 2010, 01:04 AM~18189089
> *is gas hopping wit 3 fat bitches in the back seat considered cheating?
> *


Only if your girl minds. :biggrin:


----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LacN_Thru_@May 29 2010, 05:04 PM~17643147
> *Its cheating when you hop, and just plain ghetto to use to 3 wheel :uh:
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes: SHIT TWO DAYS A GO I WENT TO SEE A 62 IMPALA THAT WAS 4 SALE...WHEN I TRYED TO OPEN THE TRUNK N CHECK OUT THE SET UP I COULDNT! THE MOTHA FUCKIN TRUNK LID WAS FUCKING HEAVY AS FUCK... TURNS OUT THAT THEY HAD WELDED SOME SHEET METAL PLATES TO THE TRUNK LID... SOMETIMES TOO MUCH IS TOO MUCH!!!!


----------



## INDIVIDUALS~317 (Oct 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by aphustle_@Jul 30 2010, 11:41 AM~18185916
> *sounds like you know bout geometry and physics,.,.
> 
> can you build a hopper hitting 100+ on the scale,.
> ...


no desire to build a crane, that's all it is to me........ i know its the culture and all but i am good on trying to compete in a dick showing contest. i would rather put my time, energy and effort into building a clean lo lo. Not a POS that hops 100+, just so i can run around and talk shit of some video and look cool. but to all of you that do hey _ to each his own


----------



## Paul K (Sep 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Jul 30 2010, 06:52 AM~18175036
> *Our competitors weight is well used around here
> 
> 
> ...


what car did that come out of?


----------



## SouthSide76 (Jan 22, 2010)

I think that if you have to add weight you are trying to make up for a lack of knowledge in the hopping game.So take out the weight and then pull up I bet your shit probaly won't even work.If half these people knew what the fuck they were doing they wouldn't need the weight step up your game NO WEIGHT NO EXCUSES JUST MY TWO CENTS  Like Boone said "LEAD IS LIKE VIAGRA ITS FOR ****** WHO CAN'T GET UP" :0


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

its only cheating if the other guy has more haha!


----------



## BIG D LV (Nov 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Paul K_@Jul 31 2010, 06:56 AM~18192406
> *what car did that come out of?
> *


BIG M 63 IT WASENT ENOUGH SO THEY ARE ADDIN MORE THEY ALL TALK SHIT BUT THEY ALL HAVE WEIGHT


----------



## The Joker (Dec 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Jul 29 2010, 03:52 PM~18175036
> *Our competitors weight is well used around here
> 
> 
> ...



You ever weigh that, if so how much did it weigh?


----------



## BIG STUART~GT (Jun 9, 2009)

to hit any decent inches all these pumps need weight to back them up..


----------



## The Joker (Dec 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Level33_@May 30 2010, 11:05 PM~17649536
> *In the street or at a picnic doesnt matter  weight or gate  , There always some thing some one will complain about "Im on 12" strokes" or " i got chrome"  "i got 10 batteries you got 12" " I got no piston pump" "i got a v8"    when it comes down to it if you pull up on someone or if someone pulls up on you whoever is highest wins*




Damn right..............end of topic! :thumbsup: 

That shit may be cheating at a major show but in the streets yo ass belong to who ever pulls up unless you just too p*ssy to show what you got as for me I don't give a damn if you hittin 100+ inches I aint hittin that high but I'll damn sho try ya!

It's like Bonecrusher said, "I Aint Never Scared"! :biggrin:


----------



## bigcadi (Feb 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by The Joker_@Jul 31 2010, 11:04 AM~18193395
> *[/color]
> 
> Damn right..............end of topic! :thumbsup:
> ...


WELL SAID JOKER .... :biggrin:


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

[;;;;;;;;;;;;;now thats real talk;;;BIG AL SAID IT''''</span>


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

NO WEIGHT NO BIG INCHES;;DO DA MATH


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)




----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)




----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

ttt


----------



## look_what_i_can_do (Oct 5, 2005)

i dont see nuffin wrong wit weight.. 

I think its just a part of the hop game.. 

Yu go out and win, yu go home and charge yur batterys..
Yu go out and lose, yu go home and melt sum lead..


----------



## ANGELBOY (Sep 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Jul 29 2010, 12:52 PM~18175036
> *Our competitors weight is well used around here
> 
> 
> ...


Weight is gay... thats what you say!!! Thats why we call you **** magic you act like u dont use weight... fucking man up stopp bein a bitch ... Ur loaded as fuck too!! lames


----------



## 69droptop (May 30, 2007)

Damn I thought. Weight was cool if you were just tryin to stand a 3 wheel with 2 pumps..back in the day I had a headstone in my trunk to get a higher standing three wheel....


----------



## irving customz1 (Oct 3, 2008)

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm: :drama: :drama: :drama: :drama:


----------



## azsidelady (Apr 19, 2006)

since theres basicly no rules in street hoppin' theres no cheaters.


----------



## CadilacSmiff (Aug 9, 2005)

:drama:


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ANGELBOY_@Sep 11 2010, 02:16 AM~18539538
> *Weight is gay... thats what you say!!!  Thats why we call you **** magic you act like u dont use weight... fucking man up stopp bein a bitch ... Ur loaded as fuck too!! lames
> *


haha sup angel it aint about using some its about using wayyyy too much :biggrin: its all to do with the power to weight ratio some use big power and a lil weight some use a lil power and big weight :biggrin:


----------



## irving customz1 (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by azsidelady_@Sep 11 2010, 12:43 PM~18541810
> *since theres basicly no rules in street hoppin' theres no cheaters.
> *


Well said sir,Their can only be cheaters were their are rules and since their is no rules on the street their cant be a cheater. This sums it up!! Discusstion is over!!!Keep rollin homies!!!


----------



## caddyman93 (Nov 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ANGELBOY_@Sep 11 2010, 02:16 AM~18539538
> *Weight is gay... thats what you say!!!  Thats why we call you **** magic you act like u dont use weight... fucking man up stopp bein a bitch ... Ur loaded as fuck too!! lames
> *


Not 2 talk shit homie but bmh claims not 2 use wieght but just came across 1 of there cars an that shit blew out a tire on my trailer when i tore it apart had more than 5 in it :0


----------



## caddyman93 (Nov 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Aug 3 2010, 12:03 PM~18216974
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Allways liked this car :thumbsup:


----------



## ($El chamuko$) (Dec 12, 2008)

It don't matter who does what as long as u hit the inches...its funny how people cry bout weight d but the same time their cars got weight too.. if u got got 300lbs and the other got 2000lbs who gives a fuck weight is weight ..it don't make u any better u still got it .. just cuz u can't see don't mean its not there... I'm tired of muthafukas always saying no weight all power denial is a mutha fuka..... at the end of the day is the inches. That count..


----------



## ($El chamuko$) (Dec 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by caddyman93_@Sep 12 2010, 03:18 AM~18545709
> *Not 2 talk shit homie but bmh claims not 2 use wieght but just came across 1 of there cars an that shit blew out a tire on my trailer when i tore it apart had more than 5 in it :0
> *


Pics or not true.


----------



## ($El chamuko$) (Dec 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 69droptop_@Sep 11 2010, 08:37 AM~18540192
> *Damn I thought. Weight was cool if you were just tryin to stand a 3 wheel with 2 pumps..back in the day I had a headstone in my trunk to get a higher standing three wheel....
> *


Lol I remember doing dat back in the day.. lift the rear dump one coner and hit lil gas to flip that 3..


----------



## ANGELBOY (Sep 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by stevie d+Sep 11 2010, 09:59 PM~18544782-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*SOME REAL TALK homeboy real talk.....*


----------



## bigcadi (Feb 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ANGELBOY_@Sep 12 2010, 02:24 PM~18548362
> *Look here Shmigel D ....... I break your boys out here off all the time... dont try to tell me what I all ready know... I been puttin cars on the bumper way before you came in this game so sit down and shut ur stinky d hole!!!
> REAL SHIT... I got weight... I dont hide it... See the thing is I CAN KEEP SHIT 100. cuz i aint selling no hydro product.... Funny how everything they say is to make that product look good...... and thats it..... aint no FMH car out here beat us in these streets and were in FHM home town how can they be on top if they on the bottom in there own town??????THAT dude is a fugayzzy?
> 
> ...


 :drama:


----------



## Psych0 (Dec 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ONE8SEVEN_@Jul 23 2010, 03:36 PM~18124281
> *quoted for truth, the people who add wieght cant even spell physics or geometry
> *


you spelled weight wrong...... i guess your loaded :0 :cheesy:


----------



## ANGELBOY (Sep 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigcadi_@Sep 12 2010, 04:41 PM~18549022
> *:drama:
> *


 :machinegun:


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Psych0_@Sep 13 2010, 01:14 AM~18549636
> *you spelled weight wrong...... i guess your loaded  :0  :cheesy:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: he was trying to be a smart ass ,and made himself look like a dumbass. :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## muffin_man (Oct 25, 2006)

:0


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

:drama:


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Sep 13 2010, 04:03 AM~18551303
> *:drama:
> *


 :wave: :sprint:


----------



## singlepumpking (Mar 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ONE8SEVEN_@Jul 23 2010, 02:36 PM~18124281
> *quoted for truth, the people who add wieght cant even spell physics or geometry
> *


PEOPLE WHO TALK LIKE THIS ARE CHIPPERS, WATCH ANY DVDS AND SEE THE BANGERS AKA YOUR HEROES AKA THE PEOPLE YOU WANT TO BE, THEY WEIGHTED UP

GET OVER IT

ANY SINGLE THAT HAS OVER 10 BATTS IN THE TRUNK IS WEIGHTED UP, YOU DONT NEED OVER 10 BATTS UNLESS YOU A FUKN DANCER? SO THE BATTS ARE JUST AN EXUSE TO ADD WEIGHT, THEY DONT NEED ALL THOSE BATTS, AND IF YOU PULL THEM BATTS AND RUN 10 TO THE NOSE AND LEAVE 10 BATTS IN THE TRUNK THE CAR WONT BANG.


YOU NEED THE WEIGHT, ITS PART OF PHSYICS

YOU WANT BIG INCHES AND YOU WANT TO BE THE BOSS, AKA HIT BIG INCHES NOT NO 50 OR 60" CHIPPER, 

YOU GOTTA RUN SOME WEIGHT, OR HAVE PUMPS IN THE BACKSEAT AND 100 BATTS IN THE TRUNK AND CLAIM YOU GOT NO WEIGHT, 


SO FUCK IT, FUCK THE RULES, ITS ABOUT THE STREET AND THE INCHES. GET YOUR WEIGHT UP OR BE THE LOCAL FOOL WHO GETS HIS ASS HANDED TO HIM ,


----------



## bigcadi (Feb 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ANGELBOY_@Sep 12 2010, 08:14 PM~18550743
> *:machinegun:
> *


 :ninja:


----------



## bigcadi (Feb 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Sep 12 2010, 09:03 PM~18551303
> *:drama:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin+Sep 13 2010, 03:30 AM~18553068-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:wave:


----------



## ANGELBOY (Sep 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigcadi_@Sep 13 2010, 08:04 AM~18553894
> *:ninja:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ANGELBOY_@Sep 13 2010, 09:25 AM~18554378
> *:wave:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## look_what_i_can_do (Oct 5, 2005)

so how bout sum ideas on where all to fit/hide weight..


----------



## GOOT (Feb 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by look_what_i_can_do_@Sep 13 2010, 12:07 PM~18554623
> *so how bout sum ideas on where all to fit/hide weight..
> *


 :rimshot: :biggrin:


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ANGELBOY_@Sep 12 2010, 02:24 PM~18548362
> *Look here Shmigel D ....... I break your boys out here off all the time... dont try to tell me what I all ready know... I been puttin cars on the bumper way before you came in this game so sit down and shut ur stinky d hole!!!
> *


have you realy been puttin cars on the bumper for 12years :0 :wow: :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Sep 13 2010, 08:48 PM~18560588
> *have you realy been puttin cars on the bumper for 12years  :0  :wow:  :biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> *


why did u edit the part that said FUCK OFF CHIPPER :dunno:


----------



## irving customz1 (Oct 3, 2008)

:0 :0 :0 :wow: :wow: :wow: Weight is not cheatin on the streets,I personal think their is only one thing that would be considered cheating and it aint weight and its extra pumps.Singles with singles,doubles with doubles.triples wit triples.Its simple rite!!


----------



## ($El chamuko$) (Dec 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Sep 13 2010, 10:12 PM~18560829
> *why did u edit the part that said FUCK OFF CHIPPER  :dunno:
> *


 :0


----------



## ANGELBOY (Sep 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Sep 13 2010, 09:12 PM~18560829
> *why did u edit the part that said FUCK OFF CHIPPER  :dunno:
> *


Cuz hes a bitch!!!!!!!


----------



## ANGELBOY (Sep 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Sep 13 2010, 08:48 PM~18560588
> *have you realy been puttin cars on the bumper for 12years  :0  :wow:  :biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> *


You really aint been in this game 12yrs.... you been on rons nuts for only 3 maybe 4 yrs tops..... Im 2nd generation lowrider homeboy!!!!! oh i forgot to put an :0 :0 :0


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Sep 13 2010, 09:12 PM~18560829
> *why did u edit the part that said FUCK OFF CHIPPER  :dunno:
> *


i didnt wanna hurt his feelings lol :biggrin:


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ANGELBOY_@Sep 13 2010, 09:33 PM~18561067
> *You really aint been in this game 12yrs.... you been on rons nuts for only 3 maybe 4 yrs tops..... Im 2nd generation lowrider homeboy!!!!! oh i forgot to put an  :0  :0  :0
> *


i ordered my my 1st new set up from ron in late o3 thats 7 years ago and id been fucking about with used shit for 4-5 years before that but its all gud homie :biggrin:


----------



## ANGELBOY (Sep 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Sep 13 2010, 09:38 PM~18561119
> *i ordered my my 1st new set up from ron in late o3 thats 7 years ago and id been fucking about with used shit for 4-5 years before that but its all gud homie  :biggrin:
> *


I did want to hurt your feelings and as i can see i did now go cry ur stinky arm pitts :wow: to sleep!!!!!!!!


----------



## CALiLLAC (Aug 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ANGELBOY_@Sep 13 2010, 09:43 PM~18561193
> *I did want to hurt your feelings and as i can see i did now go cry ur stinky arm pitts :wow:  to sleep!!!!!!!!
> *


 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Bsettle87 (Sep 13, 2009)

I have seen a car with concrete in the back bumper


----------



## miguel62 (Mar 21, 2007)

Dont know if yall know this but on one of the Cali Swangin videos ...Big Spike is hopping his Red Regal that was all muraled out and chromed out it was super clean anyway..he starts hitting back bumper and all of the sudden i notice on the video ..lead pieces start falling out of the back bumper....i couldnt beleive it...it looked like what he did was he had the bck bumper filled with lead....and no one on the video points it out and they just keep on hopping... :angry:


----------



## TexasHeat806 (Aug 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by miguel62_@Sep 14 2010, 07:25 AM~18562841
> *Dont know if yall know this but on one of the Cali Swangin videos ...Big Spike is hopping his Red Regal that was all muraled out and chromed out it was super clean anyway..he starts hitting back bumper and all of the sudden i notice on the video ..lead pieces start falling out of the back bumper....i couldnt beleive it...it looked like what he did was he had the bck bumper filled with lead....and no one on the video points it out and they just keep on hopping... :angry:
> *


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ~Texas Hustle~_@Sep 14 2010, 06:37 AM~18562894
> *
> 
> 
> ...



hahahahahaha,.,.,.

man that was funny,.,.


----------



## miguel62 (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ~Texas Hustle~_@Sep 14 2010, 06:37 AM~18562894
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## REPENTANCE (Nov 24, 2007)

Plainly put YES IT IS as far as hopping goes.. being no skill is needed with just dropping weight. In hydro use, all self scientific ability/talent is needed (which is what credit can be taken on)

Its what ever though when both cars got weight.

I got plenty homies usin weight cuz truly its simply economical(which is truly smart to do if its gonna help save your ride on $ along the way of keeping it), and I'll most likely be using it too.

If your gonna build based on someones opinion rather than your own, make it be for a FEmale. All they care is that its good good paint and works!!!

But do what you gotta do to get it on that bumper and make it ride how you want it. Thats ALL that matters!


----------



## REPENTANCE (Nov 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by miguel62_@Sep 14 2010, 06:25 AM~18562841
> *Dont know if yall know this but on one of the Cali Swangin videos ...Big Spike is hopping his Red Regal that was all muraled out and chromed out it was super clean anyway..he starts hitting back bumper and all of the sudden i notice on the video ..lead pieces start falling out of the back bumper....i couldnt beleive it...it looked like what he did was he had the bck bumper filled with lead....and no one on the video points it out and they just keep on hopping... :angry:
> *


Well in Truucha (dont know the Vol cuz someone borrowed it and now i realize i aint seen it since), he was hoppin it on Crenshaw and Pat from MY WAY CC put him on blast when he saw all the lead hangin on the bumper... funny thing is... in THAT VID, they pulled the bumper/weight all the way off, kept hopping and still got it on the bumper.

I guess in both cases, the end result was that all that mattered is the people involved were havin fun and makin ish happen!!


----------



## ANGELBOY (Sep 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by REPENTANCE_@Sep 14 2010, 11:54 AM~18565169
> *Plainly put YES IT IS as far as hopping goes.. being no skill is needed with just dropping weight. In hydro use, all self scientific ability/talent is needed (which is what credit can be taken on)
> 
> Its what ever though when both cars got weight.
> ...


You are mistaken Repentance. Weight power pivot is need to make a hopper there is no cheating how can you be cheating if there is no rules. Plainly you must know since you build hoppers?? Weight is a factor in hopping weather these cry babys admit it or not... PERIOD POINT BLANK.....


----------



## TORONTO (Mar 11, 2005)

in my opinion, do what you want to your own car, and whatever makes YOU happy with YOUR car is all that matters... my car right now is doing 50, single piston with 11 batts in the trunk and 2 pumps for the rear. not an ounce of added weight anywhere... in my opinion, thats respectable with a V8 up front... now i want more inches out of the car and will push my rear end back further nad will probably have to add some weight... all that matters to me is to keep my car driveable.. at the end of the day, i still want it to be a CAR, not a paperweight that i cant even drive around the block.. :biggrin:


----------



## miguel62 (Mar 21, 2007)

All i know is if you got weight then your FAKE!!!!!!


----------



## ANGELBOY (Sep 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by miguel62_@Sep 14 2010, 03:35 PM~18567163
> *All i know is if you got weight then your FAKE!!!!!!
> *


*So Im a cartoon now?????????*


----------



## redline (Sep 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by singlepumpking_@Sep 13 2010, 10:14 AM~18553561
> *PEOPLE WHO TALK LIKE THIS ARE CHIPPERS, WATCH ANY DVDS AND SEE THE BANGERS AKA YOUR HEROES AKA THE PEOPLE YOU WANT TO BE, THEY WEIGHTED UP
> 
> GET OVER IT
> ...


i have to agree wit u on this! :biggrin:


----------



## red chev (Feb 1, 2006)

fuckin gay ass shit..


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ANGELBOY_@Sep 14 2010, 04:02 PM~18567381
> *So Im a cartoon now?????????
> *


More like a clown :dunno:


----------



## miguel62 (Mar 21, 2007)

Meirda!!!


----------



## ANGELBOY (Sep 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Sep 14 2010, 04:14 PM~18567479
> *More like a clown :dunno:
> *


better then a stuffed monkey!!!! :uh:


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ANGELBOY_@Sep 14 2010, 08:49 PM~18570240
> *better then a stuffed monkey!!!! :uh:
> *


 :uh: STILL JEALOUS CUZ HE GOT MORE MYSPACE CHICKS THAN U ????


----------



## TexasHeat806 (Aug 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Sep 14 2010, 10:53 PM~18571297
> *:uh: STILL JEALOUS CUZ HE GOT MORE MYSPACE CHICKS THAN U ????
> *


pics of these so called chicks or not true :0 :0 :0


----------



## ANGELBOY (Sep 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Sep 14 2010, 09:53 PM~18571297
> *:uh: STILL JEALOUS CUZ HE GOT MORE MYSPACE CHICKS THAN U ????
> *


 :yessad: :thumbsdown: a stuffed monkey always gets more play.....


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by irving customz1_@Sep 13 2010, 09:15 PM~18560863
> *:0  :0  :0  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  Weight is not cheatin on the streets,I personal think their is only one thing that would be considered cheating and it aint weight and its extra pumps.Singles with singles,doubles with doubles.triples wit triples.Its simple rite!!
> *



ive spoken with a legend thats been doin it a very very long time way before i knew what lowriding was on the WEST and hes told me that there is no single pump that can make over 62 to 65 without weight its just gravity and physics having said that when one man adds a little weight to gain a few inchs than the next man will so on and so forth until we get to a point eventually where people are gonna be flipping cars over! i have members that have weight but appartly its the only way to win i guess if you dont have weight and your car is working you LOSE PERIOD sucks that its like that but what can you do wacthing hop dvds will always be entertaining but rather than wacthing how many cars are working with weight i think it will be more intresting to see how they do with out it :biggrin:


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by .TODD_@Sep 15 2010, 12:59 PM~18574965
> *ive spoken with a legend thats been doin it a very very long time way before i knew what lowriding was on the WEST and hes told me that there is no single pump that can make over 62 to 65 without weight its just gravity and physics having said that when one man adds a little weight to gain a few inchs than the next man will so on and so forth until we get to a point eventually where people are gonna be flipping cars over! i have members that have weight but appartly its the only way to win i guess if you dont have weight and your car is working you LOSE PERIOD sucks that its like that but what can you do wacthing hop dvds will always be entertaining but rather than wacthing how many cars are working with weight i think it will be more intresting to see how they do with out it  :biggrin:
> *



Dam bro you need a "." in all that. :biggrin:


----------



## ANGELBOY (Sep 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by .TODD_@Sep 15 2010, 10:59 AM~18574965
> *ive spoken with a legend thats been doin it a very very long time way before i knew what lowriding was on the WEST and hes told me that there is no single pump that can make over 62 to 65 without weight its just gravity and physics having said that when one man adds a little weight to gain a few inchs than the next man will so on and so forth until we get to a point eventually where people are gonna be flipping cars over! i have members that have weight but appartly its the only way to win i guess if you dont have weight and your car is working you LOSE PERIOD sucks that its like that but what can you do wacthing hop dvds will always be entertaining but rather than wacthing how many cars are working with weight i think it will be more intresting to see how they do with out it  :biggrin:
> *


How do we know this "LEGEND" is a legand???? Name or it never happened!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ~Texas Hustle~_@Sep 15 2010, 08:16 AM~18573816
> *pics of these so called chicks or not true  :0  :0  :0
> *


*
VIDA GUERRA*












*LUPILLO RIVERA AND SOME TRICK*











*
KOOLAID FROM POWER 106*











THATS JUST FOR STARTERS...............
*
LETS SEE WHAT U GOT !!!!!* :wow: :wow:


----------



## ANGELBOY (Sep 4, 2008)

:0 :0 :0 :0 told you the monkey always gets more play....


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ANGELBOY_@Sep 15 2010, 03:35 PM~18577089
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  told you the monkey always gets more play....
> *


:yessad:


----------



## charles85 (Apr 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Sep 15 2010, 03:20 PM~18576491
> *
> VIDA GUERRA
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :wow: 
:0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

> *
> VIDA GUERRA*
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

dam the watcher is straight pimping it :biggrin:


----------



## TexasHeat806 (Aug 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Sep 15 2010, 03:20 PM~18576491
> *
> VIDA GUERRA
> 
> ...


----------

